# Oh look, I actually made one.



## Leon (Jun 3, 2010)

Name: Leon  (last name N/A)
Age: 17
Sex: male
Species: lion (_Panthera leo)_
Height: 6â€™5ft
Weight: 190lbs

Appearance: Tall lanky, quite slim, broad shoulders, average sized muscles, a somewhat round face, average feet, big hands.
- Hair and fur: long silky fur, thick brown and gold mane, and long hair over his head.
- Markings: Red and yellow tail tip, scars on his back, and a long scar down the left side of his muzzle
- Eye color: Grey.
- Other features:
Behavior and Personality: Quite easy going, somewhat odd at times, has certain anger problems, and depression issues. Loves to smile though, and to make others smile.

Skills: Even though he appears lanky he has quite a large amount of strength, has lots of experience fighting.
Weaknesses:His depression, and his anger.

Likes: Food, movies, laughter, friendly conversation, good company, reading, and long walks.
Dislikes: Confrontation, needles, running.

History: His history is rather short and boring, he grew up just like any other kid, nothing to miraculous about his past.

---
Aaand additional stuff if you want a "what's your blood type?" style bio
---

Clothing/Personal Style: Jeans, t-shirt, boxers, and high top sneakers.
Picture:

Goal: He wants to get good grades while still in school. 
Profession: Wants to be a masseuse 
Personal quote: An honest man makes an honest living, a dishonest man makes a dishonest living.
Theme song: River of dreams - Billy Joel. 
Birthdate: Aug/22/92
Star sign: Leo. 

Favorite food: Barbecue ribs.
Favorite drink: Coca cola.
Favorite location: The middle of nowhere.
Favorite weather: Sunny, warm weather.
Favorite color: Red.

Least liked food: Anything with tomatoes 
Least liked drink: Vodka.
Least liked location: Anywhere cold.
Least liked weather: Snow.

Favorite person: His best friend.
Least liked person: n/a
Friends: To many to list.
Relations: Mom, dad, sister, and other assorted family.
Enemies: None that he knows of.
Significant other: None, he has trouble finding anyone that truly understands him.
Orientation: Bi-sexual.

I know I could have done better, might update it when I'm not tired and all moody. Anyway, enjoy.


----------



## EZHartmannae (Jun 3, 2010)

Hehe, cool.


----------



## Willow (Jun 3, 2010)

You finally made one :3


----------



## BasementRaptor42 (Jun 3, 2010)

6.5 feet is pretty tall...


----------



## Leon (Jun 3, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> You finally made one :3


Even if it isn't that great. 



BasementRaptor42 said:


> 6.5 feet is pretty tall...


 
Well, I'm pretty tall already so, I thought I'd be even taller if I was an anthro lion. :3


----------



## Bir (Jun 3, 2010)

Hey, cool. A lion. : 3

Glad you made a bio, though I don't know you =P 

Welcome aboard the Made-a-bio train.


----------



## Willow (Jun 3, 2010)

leon said:


> Even if it isn't that great.


It's not about that, it's how you present him

(and geez, you're a giant D: )


----------



## Alstor (Jun 3, 2010)

leon said:


> Even if it isn't that great.


Don't be hard on yourself. You're fine. It's actually good.


----------



## Leon (Jun 4, 2010)

Bir said:


> Hey, cool. A lion. : 3
> 
> Glad you made a bio, though I don't know you =P
> 
> Welcome aboard the Made-a-bio train.


Lol, thanks. :3



WillowWulf said:


> It's not about that, it's how you present him
> 
> (and geez, you're a giant D: )


Well, I don't think I presented him that great, but thanks. ^^



Alstor said:


> Don't be hard on yourself. You're fine. It's actually good.


Thanks, what's good about it? If ya don't mind my asking. ^^;


----------



## Alstor (Jun 4, 2010)

leon said:


> Thanks, what's good about it? If ya don't mind my asking. ^^;


It's not over-exaggerated, and the strengths balance out the weaknesses. Basically, it's a nice, typical fur. Not that there's anything wrong with that. He's just your character.


----------



## Sugar-Coated Cyanide (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## Machine (Jun 4, 2010)

Jesus Christ, it's a lolcat.

Get the fire ready.


----------



## Leon (Jun 4, 2010)

Alstor said:


> It's not over-exaggerated, and the strengths balance out the weaknesses. Basically, it's a nice, typical fur. Not that there's anything wrong with that. He's just your character.


 
Thanks. ^^'


----------

